# Rodan + Fields products?



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm 48. I've got lots of age spots on my face and I'm so over it. I used to have the most alabaster skin!:crying: I am not a sun worshipper; never was. 

I used to use Retin A. The results were good but it took forever. My budget won't allow laser or any type of hard core regimen that's super spendy. 

My stylist sells R+F. She's never pushed it on me; she merely mentioned it in passing. She suggested the reverse skin lightening accelerator pack. She uses it herself and said it's great. $99.00.

Any thoughts about the product and/or the R+F line itself? 

I'm wondering if I should I bite the bullet, pay the copay for my dermatologist and see what's new out there or order the R+F?

Any other suggestions for getting rid of this crap is much appreciated, too.


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

I can only speak for the one product I tried as a sample. It was supposed to make your lips softer and younger looking. I broke out and had swelling/cracking/bleeding at the corner of my mouth. Took weeks for it to stop hurting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ohmygosh that's brutal. Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

The only experience I have with any R+F developed products is with Pro-Active. I wasn't very happy with it, as I found it ineffective and too moisturizing for my already oily skin. But I didn't have any adverse reactions. It's probably worth a try if you don't mind spending the money for it. 

Honestly, the best thing I've found for age spots - in addition to rigorous use of a daily sunscreen (spf 30) and hats - has been Paula's Choice. She has a variety of products for age spots. I have pretty resistant skin, so I use her 1% Retinol Treatment and her 25% Vitamin C Spot Treatment. Both are available in fairly generous travel/sample sizes so you can try them out without the financial commitment of the full-sized products.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd skip R&F completely and go for Paula's Choice like @Rowan mentioned or go to your Derm and get their recommendations for your concerns. One of the best products my Derm turned me on to was CeraVe cleanser which is a drugstore cleanser for less than $10 they also recommended Jouviance (which is now sold at CVS but is kind of pricey) and SkinCeuticals. I also bite the bullet and get injectables and laser when I need it.

I don't really like the MLM aspect of the R&F line, it seems like everyone and their sister are now skin care "experts" and they can end up doing more harm than good, not only to your wallet but your skin.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

If you want to get rid of sun damage and return to the alabaster get a medium depth TCA peel from an MD dermatologist or plastic surgeon (not a med spa). Best thing ever.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Have a sister in law that sells it. Seems extremely expensive.

Also Im always just naturally skeptical of "magic" type products that only one company can make. Which makes me think, are any of their products patented? Or at least patent-pending? 

But if some of their stuff works for some, go for it I guess.


----------

